# Strangest thing you have ever caught?



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

In another thread I posted a report from my blog - The Average Joe Fisherman http://averagejoefisherman.blogspot.com/
A person replied in the thread about catching a turtle and that got me thinking about strange things that I have caught. The strangest being a beaver! I was spinner fishing a small stream for brook trout and snagged it in the back of the head right behind the ear.

What is the strangest thing you have caught while fishing?

I'm posting this question in both the north east and north west forums. It should hopefully make for some good reading! =_)


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

The oddest thing I ever caught was a goose. I was fishing for carp and the darn thing dove in after my bait, grabbed it, and downed it faster than I could rip it away from it.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

Caught a seagull. Boat still moving, I pulled the line out of the downrigger and figured I'll let it come up while I crank up the canonball. Sure enough, a seagull scooped up my lure and got hooked.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really wanna discuss the things I've caught.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oddest thing ive ever caught was a bat. i was smallmouth fishing in the middle of the night with a hulapopper and i cast out and the line got wrapped around a bat


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Caught a mallard once when It swam through my line.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I too caught a mallard once when I was a young kid, worm dunking with a bobber on the docks in the marina. The duck swam right over and dove for my worm before I even know what was going on, it was hooked. One of the charter boat captains was nice enough to help me unhook it! The bird was NOT happy!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

My friend, Phlyphisher, and I found a giant, strap on dildo in a log jam one time. The business part of it was sticking straight up in the air like a marker bouy. We called that the "lucky dong" and it would show up in places like someone's live well, their tackle bag...ya know, good clean fun. It was all fun and games until my, at the time, 8 year old step daughter found it hidden in the garage and asked her mom what it was. Needless to say, my wife at the time was not happy and demanded that it get thrown in the trash. I was like, "but...but...it's the lucky dong!" Alas, I was forced to throw away the lucky dong.  

Does that count?


----------



## randhoog (Sep 21, 2010)

Fishing in Iowa for catfish, Reeled in a porkchop


----------



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

A porckchop and a dildo... I about spit pop out of nose! Great stuff!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well I can't top that, but we were surf fishing Platte Bay once, and I caught one those diver ducks. Got him right in the chops too, legally hooked, but I still released him.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

those are good.

I have caught myself in the hand. My uncle in the back of the head...he was not happy and I was like 9 yrs old.
2 years ago in the UP I caught a Mudpuppy. Had no clue what it was, I thought it was an alien or some endangered species....Gills on the outside and had fingers. We looked on line for hours trying to figure out what it was and no luck. Took pics of it and headed to the DNR station and they were like "Oh yeah ehh that der is a mudpuppy, we get a couple thousand every weekend up der in dat creek"


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh I've caught a handful of weird things, including turtles. Just this year we were fishing for catfish and caught a big soft shell turtle. Back when i was younger we would always flyfish a beaver damn for bluegills, then we would take the bluegill and hang it in front of the damn and there was a giant snapper that lived there too. We caught him on our flyrods several times. Hmmm, what else, I've caught a couple birds while flyfishing, that always sucks. Just a couple years ago i was indicator fishing for trout in mid-late october and caught a dead salmon off the bottom of a hole and the fly was in its mouth (I guess you can get them to bite ). Probably my favorite was when my buddy and i were trolling for lakers up on isle royale and he had to take a dump real bad so he hung it over the side while we continued to troll, well, just a few seconds later on of the rods looked like it got a small bite and you can guess what was caught on the other end of it. :tdo12:


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

a dildo? seriously? what did you catch it on? ive caught an alligator on a zara spook and a water snake on a scum frog. both were safely released.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

ive also caught a stringer with a coho attached to it and a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Caught a working "Timex Watch" while fishing a hole in Bear Creek several yrs back... Used the watch to hang on a limb from my tree stand! Worked for prolly 2 yrs after I pulled it out of the water before the battery finally died! Was put to good use


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

as a kid I was practicing fly fishing casts one time in the backyard , when a cat came running out of some bushes and attacked the fly. hooked him right through the tounge.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

diztortion said:


> Yeah, I don't really wanna discuss the things I've caught.


Yeah...the "clap" is nothing to applaud about ! :lol:...j/k



thousandcasts said:


> My friend, Phlyphisher, and I found a giant, strap on dildo in a log jam one time. The business part of it was sticking straight up in the air like a marker bouy. We called that the "lucky dong" and it would show up in places like someone's live well, their tackle bag...ya know, good clean fun. It was all fun and games until my, at the time, 8 year old step daughter found it hidden in the garage and asked her mom what it was. Needless to say, my wife at the time was not happy and demanded that it get thrown in the trash. I was like, "but...but...it's the lucky dong!" Alas, I was forced to throw away the lucky dong.
> 
> Does that count?


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Finally recovering from the laughter!!!!!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

samsteel said:


> as a kid I was practicing fly fishing casts one time in the backyard , when a cat came running out of some bushes and attacked the fly. hooked him right through the tounge.


Maybe he thought he was a "catfish" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Caught a duck when i was a kid, and just a couple years ago while fishing i hooked and pulled in a 6 ft shakespear ugly stick with a shimano reel on it. Worked fine, gave it to my son.


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Pelican...which proceeded to fly off with all my line. Finally landed across the bay and we were able to remove the hook and line. Not a happy camper.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

toto said:


> Well I can't top that, but we were surf fishing Platte Bay once, and I caught one those diver ducks. Got him right in the chops too, legally hooked, but I still released him.


Bill, you George and I have fished together enough that I can't believe that, betwen us, we haven't caught some odd things, but my mind draws a blank. We've had a lot of "interesting" adventures, but hooking into odd things isn't among them.

On my own I've caught a snake or two, frogs, turtles, rocks, zebra mussels...not uncommon....a seagull, and a pair of women's hosery unfortunately they were empty.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Funny stuff. Ive caught a stringer with a nice king on it. Also caught a seagull on a rapala. Also snagged a wallet on houghton lake one time, had a few bucks in it.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh, I forgot, I caught my keys in 80 foot of water. Since then, they go into my pants pocket under my Carhartts.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Well besides catching a womans bra, yes a bra! I caught a 14 inch lamprey over the weekend. 

One of the few salmon I hooked in the back, (accidently...seriously) came off the hook and I reeled in a big sick slimy lamprey.

.........Disgusting


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Caught a pelican off a pier in FL. It was the best fight I ever had!


----------



## Up-Stream (Feb 2, 2009)

I was fishing with Fishkilla419 on the flint river and caught a control panel for a score board. we were fishing close to a football field.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I caught a belt right thru one of the buckle holes with a jig while fishing the MO near Big Rapids. Thought for sure I had a snake on there as I reeled in it from across the river.


----------



## buckinoff69 (Mar 13, 2008)

got a vernors can unopend in the pull tab thru the ice. put up a nice fight.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

This isn't a strange thing caught per se', but it does involve catching. 

Now, back in the day when the salmon limit was previously five, before it went to three and back to five again, I had a friend that was raising a couple hogs for butchering purposes. Hey, I'm from Hillsdale county, so nothing strange about someone raising a hog or two. Anyway, he was looking to feed his hogs on the cheap. I'd just got back from catching a couple steelhead and after I cleaned the fish, we through the scraps into the hog pen and they just devoured that stuff. So then I get this bright idea. I told him I knew where we could clean up on some gnarly old kings. So, three of us loaded up in his pick up and we ran over to the Rabbit River in Hamilton. Sure enough, there was this mess of the nastiest, gnarliest kings you've ever seen still around. We performed some dental work with the long leaders and literally loaded up the back of his pick up with 15 fungus covered males. On the way home, it's starts raining. 

As we're on I94 there's cars passing us all pissed off, honking horns and what not and we can't figure out what's going on. Finally, I turned around to look out the back window and it dawned on me what they were pissed about.

Dude didn't have a tail gate on his truck and every single one of those males had milked out all over the bed of his truck. With it raining, this mess of white liquid was spraying out the back of the truck and splattering all over people's windshields on the high way! 

Anyway...the hogs ate good and I got some chops out of the deal. 
Ah...the good 'ol days. :lol:


----------



## piercart (Aug 31, 2010)

i was fishing with a buddy and he managed to hook into the grip of a 7 iron.  from the wobble of the club in the water he thought it was head shaking pretty good at first.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

These all happened some 45-50 years ago, and were uncommon at the time is why they left the memory.

Brought in half a boat one time at Belle Isle.
When we were kids it was the big trip to ride our bikes over and fish the canals.
Snagged onto half a home made radio controled model boat all covered in weeds and gunk...

Over at the dam in Croswell we had a long rope stringer of gills and rock bass in the water.
When leaving for home there was a bonus 36" Pike that had swallowed the bottom Gill.

Used to fish along the Detroit river where they were building Cobo hall.
Caught a number of condoms, kotex, do rags and underwear we guessed were discarded from Belle Isle's "lover's lanes".


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

I caught a 4 lb mudpuppy fishing for perch in gull lake 110ft down.

And i caught a loon on a slider on a 80 foot rigger man did that peel some line!


----------



## icu8fish (Oct 7, 2010)

The strangest thing I've ever caught was a 5' water snake that was hiding in weeds directly below my feet in some weeds. As I reeled in an undersized bass I had to do a reach over the weeds type lift so it didn't get wrapped up- at the moment the fish left the water, the weeds exploded and I was into an "anaconda" honestly it was a large snake. It took drag off my ultralite. the rapala eventually came out of the basses mouth and the snake swam back to shore where it curled ot tail around a sapling, and drug itself up the bank into cover and enjoyed its sushi.:yikes:


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

I caught not one but TWO rods with reels...one was in the Menomminee River and the other in Lake St. Clair..the one reel still worked and I used it for 15 years


but the winner (besides the dildo) is what I saw 2 days ago caught on the Bear River...a guy and his buddy were fishing below the dam...the one guy was catching salmon after salmon. His poor friend was getting nothing. It got so bad that when the one guy had yet another fish on, he handed the rod to his fishless friend only to see him lose the fish...

the fishless wonder finally has a hookup..he is fighting it perfect through the strong current..they go to net it and it was a..... 2 foot Maglite....and get this...he clicked it and it still worked perfectly..bright as they day it left the store...we all were laughing are butts off....


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

thought of one more...my dad's buddy at work told his family not to celebrate his birthday or buy him gifts. He comes home from work on his Birthday and sure enough the house is decorated and there are gifts. he opens one of them and it is some crankbaits. He says thank you and asks his son to put them up on the refrigerator because they have a hyper, dumb dog that will try to get them. 

Well, the son doesn't listen to dear old dad and sure as rain the dog gets the treble caught in its mouth...nowthe dad runs after the dog to try and get the lure out. The second treble ends up in his thumb..buried beyond the barb..now the real yelling and swearing really starts. The dog is pulling one way and the birthday boy is pulling back...he finally gets a hold of the dog.

His family offers to drive him to the ER but he is so mad he swears at them all the way to the garage...he gets in the car, with dog, lure joining them and puts the car in reverse..he hears a large ruckus...he ran over the wife's cat...it gets worse the cat was on its last legs but not dead..so he gets a shovel to finish the cat off just as his wife walks out to hear what had happened...lol

everyone was fine but he said his family didn't talk to him for a week and balmed him for the whole thing...this is the version of the story I have heard..being fishermen have told it it might be slightly exagerated!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm not sure what it was, but a shot of penicillian seemed to take care of it.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

The Average Joe Fisherman said:


> In another thread I posted a report from my blog - The Average Joe Fisherman http://averagejoefisherman.blogspot.com/
> A person replied in the thread about catching a turtle and that got me thinking about strange things that I have caught. The strangest being a beaver! I was spinner fishing a small stream for brook trout and snagged it in the back of the head right behind the ear.
> 
> What is the strangest thing you have caught while fishing?
> ...


My brother was dating a Dallas Cowgirl cheerleader twenty years ago and took her fishing on Percy Priest Lake near Nashville, TN. Tossing crankbaits along the shoreline from his boat with the DC sitting in back just enjoying the scenery, he manages to hook her cheek with both trebles on the forward cast. Might as well have "set the hook", cuz all were buried above the barb. I guess she let out a wail that could be heard for miles, as several boats responded with assistance. It was fairly obvious she required medical attention, and after a quick trip to the local ER and couple of sessions with the plastic surgeon, she was back in business, so to speak.....

Sorry, no photos.

Jay


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Couple weeks back i made a quick stop on a NW river to try and pick a couple kings off the gravel, since it was just a quick stop i literally just grabbed my rod w/a t-stick on it and headed to the water. A few casts later I had one fish laying up in the brush and hammered another one, as I get her up to shore, I go to gill her like I've done countless times before... As I did that, she spun around and sunk two hooks from the front treble of the T-stick into my arm, just above my wrist. It didn't look like it was that bad, but since it just burried into the meat and didn't actually pass through I could not get the second hook out, A run to Munson medical center in Frankfort got the job done though, lol. So since I'm a strange fellow, this was the strangest thing I've ever caught.







[/IMG]


The worst part was the walk out of the woods back to the truck with the rod and one king in one hand and the other king attached to my arm via thunderstick until i could get to the truck and grab some hemos to get the other hook out of the fish, lol good story atleast.
-Zach


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohhh have I got a good new one! Fishing the MO yesterday I drug up a pile of weeds and line.. with this attached.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

If they try to ban lead from fishing, you might start finding more of those.


----------



## R_T (Feb 20, 2009)

i've caught a lot of strange things but the strangest thing i've caught was this...(caught on thunderstick with 30#pp line)...i hope its not a new invasive species. :lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you were over the slot time. I hope you threw that back!


----------

